# ECU Tendon Subluxation



## Michele1229 (Jun 12, 2014)

Hey all -

Can anyone give me any ideas on a good dx code to use for coding of ECU tendon subluxation. Everything I am finding codes to the joint for subluxation but this is the tendon.
I have no idea what dx code to use.
Any help or ideas is apprecaited!

Thanks


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Jun 12, 2014)

Your correct....nothing great. I have used 727.89


----------



## Michele1229 (Jun 13, 2014)

Thanks!
I thought of that one too.
Was also looking at 839.8

I appreciate your help!


----------

